# You Feel Like You're Doing Everything Right, But It's Still Breaking--CLICK NOW!



## Supergirl (Jul 15, 2006)

I want to share some possible solutions.  


To the A+ Haircare Queens:  
This thread is more for someone who for the most part has healthy hair care habits, but you still run into an occasional problem which usually results in you saying something like this:  "I am getting more breakage than I'm used to."  OR "I am getting more breakage than I'm comfortable with."  OR "I am getting more breakage than I usually get since I've started taking better care of my hair."  If one of these statements describes you, then read on my dear.


To the not so A+ Haircare Queens:  
I would like to say that if you are a regular heat user and/or engager in other unhealthy hair practices regularly then this thread is not specifically geared toward you, because we could probably easily solve your problem by telling you to STOP with the unhealthy hair practices.  However, you may find some information that is helpful here.  Also, if you decide to become rehabilitated and start taking wonderful care of your hair, then the possible solutions below might really come in handy for you as your hair may still be affected by the unhealthy hair practices for a while after you stop them.  You can help your hair along.

Okay, to the A+ Haircare Queens, possible _reasons_ for your breakage:

*one bad trip to the salon
*one bad trip to yourself 
*good regimen, but with low quality hair products 
*inconsistency or slacking in your regimen
*shampooing too often with drying shampoos
*build up on your hair

I'm sure there are other reasons that I didn't think of.  I also didn't mention seasonal shedding because that's normal and natural.  But you may have clicked on this thread because you are perceiving your seasonal shedding as something to get nervous about.  

I also didn't mention the fact that as your hair increases in length, each hair in the comb will begin to look like many more.  A 20 inch hair wrapped around the teeth of a comb looks like much more hair than a 12 inch hair wrapped around the comb.  This could be it too! Okay  

Possible _solutions_

*Solution A:*  Start with a *clarifying* shampoo.  I mean a real clarifying shampoo, not a shampoo that you _use_ as your clarifying shampoo.  Actual clarifying shampoos have ingredients in them that will specifically remove build up from your hair.  Your other shampoo may just be a stripping shampoo, but you _could_ still have that build up.  I usually don't know that I need to clarify until I'm trying to rinse a conditioner from my hair that usually detangles very well, but it won't detangle.  OR--sometimes I know before that if I'm experiencing breakage. 

After your clarifying session (lather 2X if you deem it necessary) rinse well and follow with a moisturizing shampoo.  I do not recommend Cream of Nature shampoo as it will instantly add build up right back to your hair.  After your moisturizing shampoo, continue on with one of your favorite _quality_ moisturizing conditioners.  Follow on with what you would normally do after applying a moisturizing conditioner.  Air dry or rollerset.  Heat is forbidden at this point.  We are trying to make your hair better.  When your hair is dry, moisturize it with an oil or other moisturizing product that you like.  From this point on, everyday you need to moisturize your hair twice daily.  No shampoo of any sort for 2 weeks--conditioner only.  I do not recommend daily conditioner washes.  1-3/week.  After 2 weeks, you may use a moisturizing shampoo if you are feeling that you really need shampoo after 2 weeks of no 'poo, BUT dilute your moisturizing shampoo with water.  Hopefully, by this time--you have seen some improvement in your hair.  If not, read on------->


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 15, 2006)

*Solution B:*

The moisturizing regimen is not working for you.  Breaking hair needs moisture.  If it's breaking, it's just saying that it's dry and too brittle to hold together.  But sometimes your hair will not hold on to the moisture you're giving it.  Hair can hold moisture better if it has a good supply of protein.  So at this point, I would have you to clarify, follow with a moisturizing shampoo and then apply your protein conditioner.   _For your moisturizing shampoo, I strongly recommend one of these:  Deep Brilliance Hydration, Keracare Hydrating Detangling, or Design Essentials Moisture Retention.  Why these 3?  These shampoos contain an ingredient called *carboxylic acid*.  From a chemistry standpoint, a carboxylic acid group is able to readily bind to amino acids.  What does that mean for your hair?  That means that the carboxylic acid is going to help your hair to better bind the protein. (because proteins are made of amino acids).  I hope it makes sense, but even if it doesn't--just trust a sista on this one.  _ I'm going to strongly recommend one of the following for your protein treatment that will follow your moisturizing shampoo:

*Joico K-Pak (don't use generic, it's not nearly as good)
*Motions Moisture Silk Protein OR CPR
*Ultra Sheen Duo Tex
*Dudley Cream Protein 
*Regis Protein Boost 

Of course there are many others, but I've only recommended what _I_ have tried.  Whichever you choose, follow it with a (quality) moisturizing conditioner of course.  Continue your regimen as your normally would.  NO HEAT.  Moisturize 2X daily.  No shampoo for 2 weeks.  First shampoo after the 2 weeks, dilute moisturizing 'poo with water.  

By the way, at the 3rd week you may find that you need to use non-diluted shampoo or even clarifying shampoo again.  This is fine for both A & B.

*Solution C*:
The great thing about Solution C is that you can try it before A or B and it just might work and you'll never even have to try A or B (unless you'd just like to).  You can try C after trying A and before trying B.  Or you can use C as your last resort.  If you do try C first, I still recommend that you do A or B, because it takes a little time with using C before real and lasting improvements can be seen.  So, what is C? --------------------->

ETA:  I forgot something very important on solution B.  I'll insert it in italicized letters.

ETA: Edit 1/4/09--The Design Essentials Shampoo formula has changed, it no longer contains the important ingredient recommended above.

ETA: 7/30/09--It looks as though the Deep Brilliance shampoo has been repackaged, but is still available. I haven't seen the ingredients, but they are still calling it "moisture binding" which makes me infer that it still contains the carboxylic acid.

ETA: 2/28/11--I am so glad that this thread is still helpful. As far as updates, I would probably say that your daily moisturizer should be one that doesn't contain silicones. If it does, it's going to make it hard to avoid shampooing more often and a truly moisturizing shampoo won't get silicones off your hair. If you feel like you can't avoid silicones in your daily moisturizer, try to stay away from dimethicone, cyclopentasiloxane, and trimethicone in particular. The other silicones aren't wonderful, but they are not as evil as the three I listed above. 

I would also probably change my stance on moisturizing twice a day unless your hair is just tow down from the flo' down. My hair was suffering pretty badly when I had to "rescue" it using the techniques in this thread and I DID moisturize twice daily.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 15, 2006)

By the way, I am cutting this post up because I still live in the "dark ages" and have dial-up internet service.  I often find myself getting knocked off the net by incoming calls.  I'd be really annoyed if I were typing this long post and got knocked off before I could finish it.

Anyway, on to C--

Do you SEE the product I have in my signature.  It's called Mizani Rose H20 Night Time Treatment. (in case someone is reading this in the future and the product is no longer in my siggy)  I do not work for Mizani or anything like that, but I know that I have at least 3 threads about this product.  This is my rescue product.  This product is $18 well spent.  I think I'm on my 3rd jar.  I usually only pull it out in times of emergency, but sometimes I use it as preventative care.  I don't even know what it is in the ingredients of this product that makes it stop breakage dead in its tracks, but it does it and does it well.  I believe it may be ceramides or something like that.  It smells good too.    You're supposed to apply the product at night every 2nd or 3rd night.  You should comb or brush (gently) through to ensure that it gets around to all the lovely strands.  Then put your scarf or whatever on.  When you wake up and comb through your hair after the VERY FIRST use, you will probably notice less hairs in your comb.  But continue using the product for at least 2-3 weeks to create lasting results.  I say this because your hair still needs time to get strong again--like you need to get strong after you've been sick.  It takes time.  The Mizani product is not a permanent fix until your hair gets strong again and it can help your hair to get strong again.  Using it once or twice on hair that's really still kind of weak won't quite get you the results you desire.  So continue using it and it will kind of act like a band-aid on your hair (keeping it from breaking) as it builds it back up and as the other parts of your regimen help build it up.  I hope that makes sense. 

Again, I recommend only using shampoo once a week (moisturizing shampoo) while trying this solution.  Conditioner washes are fine, but not everyday.  2-3x/week just like before.  

You can thank me later.  I hope this helps.  I know how frustrated I was after my last "bad visit" to the stylist.  A combination of these things is what helped me to get my waist length (yay!--I can't believe I just typed that)  hair back on track!  Love ya


----------



## Denim And Leather (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, thanks SG! That's really cool of you to post this!


----------



## sweetascocoa (Jul 15, 2006)

i totally agree with you! great post. 
thank you


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 15, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> By the way, I am cutting this post up because I still live in the "dark ages" and have dial-up internet service.  I often find myself getting knocked off the net by incoming calls.  I'd be really annoyed if I were typing this long post and got knocked off before I could finish it.



Great post! I havent been having much problem with breakage but I am going to email this to my sister.

 To avoid getting knocked off make sure your modem dials *70 before dialing your connection number. Calls should get a busy signal then, unless you are one of those that need to get knocked off because you need to get your calls. There are also programs you can download or subscribe to that gives you a pop up of who's calling, and you can choose to answer or stay on line w/o interrupting your connection. Call wave used to be the main one. I think Bellsouth and verizon have a product too. 

The other suggestion is just to type it in notepad or word and then cut and paste. That way you have it all typed out and dont risk someone replying before you have all 3 parts up.


----------



## brickhouse (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks SG.  You and adrienne were my first hair inspirations. I see that you added 2 new pics.  I was thrilled.  Congratulations on getting to waist lenght.  I am going to apply these tips and also change my diet.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 15, 2006)

> The other suggestion is just to type it in notepad or word and then cut and paste. That way you have it all typed out and dont risk someone replying before you have all 3 parts up.



That's a good suggestion.    (I feel dumb for not thinking of that!)


----------



## Sosoothing (Jul 15, 2006)

SG, does this mean if my regular moisturizer isnt working as well as it used to (even after clarifying), then I most likely need to do a protein treatment? Can this sudden change be caused by something else?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh my goodness. I SOOOO needed that. Thank you very, very, very, very much!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starian (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you, this is just what I needed right now to get back on track. I've been slacking MAJOR thanks to all this stress.

This gave me the motivation I needed.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 15, 2006)

Lkaysgirl said:
			
		

> SG, does this mean if my regular moisturizer isnt working as well as it used to (even after clarifying), then I most likely need to do a protein treatment? Can this sudden change be caused by something else?



If the product seems to not moisturize as long as it used to then you probably need protein.  Example:  Let's say you can use that product and your hair will feel moisturized for 2 days, but now you use it and your hair feels moisturized at first but it doesn't feel moisturized the next day then your hair doesn't seem to be holding on to the moisture and a protein treatment will help it to bind and hold the moisture.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry to jump off track. But how do you know if your hair is moisturized?? I'm new to this, so I don't know what moisturized hair should "feel" like.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 15, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> Sorry to jump off track. But how do you know if your hair is moisturized?? I'm new to this, so I don't know what moisturized hair should "feel" like.



Moisturized hair will feel soft, silky or satiny, supple and should have a good amount of elasticity.  It should feel smooth on the under side even if the hair is air dried.  Sometimes even the top side of the hair feels smooth, but it can still be moisturized without the top side feeling smooth.


----------



## Sosoothing (Jul 15, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> If the product seems to not moisturize as long as it used to then you probably need protein. Example: Let's say you can use that product and your hair will feel moisturized for 2 days, but now you use it and your hair feels moisturized at first but it doesn't feel moisturized the next day then your hair doesn't seem to be holding on to the moisture and a protein treatment will help it to bind and hold the moisture.


 
Thanks so much SG . 
This is exactly what seems to be happening. 
So do you think one of the protein treatments you recommended will be enough? Will aphogee (the smelly hardening one) be too much?


----------



## Sistaslick (Jul 15, 2006)

Interesting thread SG!

If you don't mind, can you post the ingredients of the night time treatment?  Pwetty pwease.   I gotta know whats in it first


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jul 15, 2006)

Excellent thread.  Thanks so much Supergirl and congratulations on hitting waistlength, love the pics!!


----------



## Sistaslick (Jul 15, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> I
> Possible _solutions_
> 
> *Solution A:*  Start with a *clarifying* shampoo.  I mean a real clarifying shampoo, not a shampoo that you _use_ as your clarifying shampoo.  Actual clarifying shampoos have ingredients in them that will specifically remove build up from your hair.  Your other shampoo may just be a stripping shampoo, but you _could_ still have that build up.  I usually don't know that I need to clarify until I'm trying to rinse a conditioner from my hair that usually detangles very well, but it won't detangle.  OR--sometimes I know before that if I'm experiencing breakage.
> ...




Oh, sorry! one more question girl  . . . why do you suggest 2 shampoos here?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 16, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> Moisturized hair will feel soft, silky or satiny, supple and should have a good amount of elasticity. It should feel smooth on the under side even if the hair is air dried. Sometimes even the top side of the hair feels smooth, but it can still be moisturized without the top side feeling smooth.


 
Oh, okay. Thanks Supergirl. You definitely picked the right name!!!!!


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 16, 2006)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> Interesting thread SG!
> 
> If you don't mind, can you post the ingredients of the night time treatment?  Pwetty pwease.   I gotta know whats in it first



Well, I'm telling you--it's nothing mind blowing.  In fact, it contains ALL of the "evils"  (cones, mineral oil, petrolatum) but it WORKS:

Ingredients: FIL code 42071, water, mineral oil, cetearyl alcohol, glycerin, petrolatm, peg-100 stearate, glyceryl stearate, paraffin, dimethicone, ceteareth-20, dicetyl phosphate, ceteth-10 phosphate, parfum/fragrance, methylparaben, dimethylpabamidopropyl laurdimonium tosylate, panthenol, propylparaben, triethanolamine, laureth-23, buryrospermum parkii/shea butter, shamomilla recutita/matricaria extract, butylphenyl methylpropional, chorhexidine dihydrochloride, amyl cinnamal, benzyl benzoate, limonene, coumarin, 2-oleamido-1,3-octadecanediol, tocopherol, linalool, retinyl palmitate, helianthus annuus/sunflower seed oil


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 16, 2006)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry! one more question girl  . . . why do you suggest 2 shampoos here?



No, I'm not suggesting it.  It's that individual's call--that's why I say "if you deem it necessary." (they may feel they have more than an average amount of build up)


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 16, 2006)

Lkaysgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks so much SG .
> This is exactly what seems to be happening.
> So do you think one of the protein treatments you recommended will be enough? Will aphogee (the smelly hardening one) be too much?



Aphogee--I've never used their treatment for damaged hair.  Based on the responses to it from LHCF members, it works for some and not for others.  I wish I were more familiar with it so that I could have the experience with it to recommend it (or not).  Sorry I can't be of more help with this one.


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 16, 2006)

Supergirl, you are so right about moisturizing TWICE a day. Just recently, this has saved my hair from breakage instanly!  Also, staying away from heat and avoiding excessive combing.


----------



## Isis (Jul 16, 2006)

Excellent information!!


----------



## Mestiza (Jul 16, 2006)

This is outstanding info, Supergirl! 


















I'm certain that it's going to help a lot of people.


----------



## Sistaslick (Jul 16, 2006)

thank you!!!


----------



## Synthia (Jul 16, 2006)

Fabulous info. 

But please tell me why you don't recommend daily condition washes??


----------



## Tee (Jul 16, 2006)

Great thread!


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 16, 2006)

Synthia said:
			
		

> Fabulous info.
> 
> But please tell me why you don't recommend daily condition washes??



The idea is to build the moisture content of your hair.  I feel that wetting the hair each day rinses away the moisture (from your 2X/daily moisturizing).  I know it won't rinse away all of it, but we want to try to keep as much of it as possible.  Also, condition washes daily will get regular build up onto the hair faster and you will need to use shampoo sooner than 2 weeks.  And lastly, most of the conditioners that are used for daily conditioner washes are not what I would consider "quality" conditioners.  They're indeed okay for conditioner washes for someone who is not having any hair issues.  But since this advice is geared toward one experiencing breakage, I wouldn't recommend those conditioners for someone whose hair is breaking.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 16, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> But since this advice is geared toward one experiencing breakage, I wouldn't recommend those conditioners for someone whose hair is breaking.


 
would you recommend MNT deep moisturizing condish for cowash?  that's the one i typically use.


----------



## MissB (Jul 16, 2006)

Great post Supergirl!  I am with you on the carboxylic acid.  I keep those 3 shampoos in my rotation all the time.  And I am also on my third jar of the Night Time Treatment.


----------



## Candy_C (Jul 16, 2006)

Supergirl, i have to say that i've tried A B (not C yet) and i they DO work.

A works for me most as most of my breakage if any comes from product overload. most of my prods include cones and mineral oil (which my hair loves) so clarifying and following with moisturizing poo is the one.

i use a moisturizing poo after the clarifying to clear away any clarifying ingredients that are drying and also make my hair come back to "stage:1" again (aka. back to life)

thanks so much!


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 16, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> The idea is to build the moisture content of your hair.  I feel that wetting the hair each day rinses away the moisture (from your 2X/daily moisturizing).  I know it won't rinse away all of it, but we want to try to keep as much of it as possible.  Also, condition washes daily will get regular build up onto the hair faster and you will need to use shampoo sooner than 2 weeks.  And lastly, most of the conditioners that are used for daily conditioner washes are not what I would consider "quality" conditioners.  They're indeed okay for conditioner washes for someone who is not having any hair issues.  But since this advice is geared toward one experiencing breakage, I wouldn't recommend those conditioners for someone whose hair is breaking.


This has been my experience with daily cowashing too!  I've been trying it off and on and have come to the conclusion that daily cowashing to too stressful for my hair. Yes, it makes my hair soft, but that's not my main goal. My main goal is to retain the hair length that I grow. And when its breaking off, some length is going with it.  I didn't suffer any major breakage, but even those few lil broken coils I would see scared me.  Just simply moisturizing with this new found hair lotion has done wonders for my hair and has even cut back tremendously on the shedding of hairs that I would see with daily cowashing. 

This goes back to the old saying 'What works for someone else may not work for you.'


----------



## lvmyhur (Jul 16, 2006)

GREAT INFO!!!  THANKS!!


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Jul 16, 2006)

Awesome information. Thank you for taking to time to post such much needed information. 

Bests,
Serenity


----------



## tenderheaded (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank you for doing this  I remember how peeved you were about your last salon visit, so I'm glad you're back on track.

And huge congrats on being WAISTLENGTH


----------



## shawniegee (Jul 16, 2006)

Very informative Supergirl!  Thanks for sharing oh wise one!


----------



## MizaniMami (Jul 16, 2006)

Great post! A lot of people overlook clarifying.

Clarifying can be out friend


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 16, 2006)

Supergirl thank you soooo much! You are a girl after my own heart 
I just have a question.. if you can't answer it maybe some of the othrs reading can....
I am wearing braids right now and I don't know how to tell if I am moisturizing enough or not...I try to get in moisture with s-curl twice a day and I deep condition once a week. I don't want to wait till I take the braids out and see more hair than normal comming out to know that I did something wrong. Can you recommend anyway to tell that your hair is moisturized in braids???
thanks!!!


----------



## Peachtree (Jul 16, 2006)

there's alotta great info here!


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 16, 2006)

MsDanele1518 said:
			
		

> would you recommend MNT deep moisturizing condish for cowash?  that's the one i typically use.



Yes, I think that would be fine.  I'm moreso talking about the V05 and Suave type conditioners.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 16, 2006)

tenderheaded said:
			
		

> Thank you for doing this  I remember how peeved you were about your last salon visit, so I'm glad you're back on track.
> 
> And huge congrats on being WAISTLENGTH



Aww thanks   Yes, I was highly disturbed at how a few minutes in a salon chair can make all your hard work go down the drain!  And I am SO glad to be "back on track."  This thread is a result of my 17 week journey that followed that dreadful salon visit.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 16, 2006)

cutiebe2 said:
			
		

> Supergirl thank you soooo much! You are a girl after my own heart
> I just have a question.. if you can't answer it maybe some of the othrs reading can....
> I am wearing braids right now and I don't know how to tell if I am moisturizing enough or not...I try to get in moisture with s-curl twice a day and I deep condition once a week. I don't want to wait till I take the braids out and see more hair than normal comming out to know that I did something wrong. Can you recommend anyway to tell that your hair is moisturized in braids???
> thanks!!!



I don't think you'll be able to really _tell_ if your hair is moisturized while in braids.  My experience with braids and moisture is as follows:  I had Janet Jackson Poetic Justice Braids a loooonnnnngggg while back.  I don't know how your braids are, but I hope there are not so many that you can't give each one special attention.  I had about 40 braids on my hair and several times a week, I would just rub oil down the length of each braid.  I used Ginseng Wonder 8 Oil.  I'm sure many others would work well.  When I took the braids out, my hair was so slick from the oil that with just a slight tug, the braid would slide right out.  My hair felt well-conditioned and I lost very little.  So if you are using S-curl or some type of creamy moisturizer, try to get it down the length of each braid and I'm going to recommend that you apply oil on top of that.  I think you'll be pleased with the condition of your hair after you take your braids out if you do this.  It's great that you understand that it's still important to take care of your hair even while it's in the braids.


----------



## *ElleB (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks Supergirl!!!


----------



## Sosoothing (Jul 17, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> Aphogee--I've never used their treatment for damaged hair. Based on the responses to it from LHCF members, it works for some and not for others. I wish I were more familiar with it so that I could have the experience with it to recommend it (or not). Sorry I can't be of more help with this one.


 
You've already been lots of help. Thank you.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 17, 2006)

Lkaysgirl said:
			
		

> You've already been lots of help. Thank you.



Awwww, you're sweet.  I'm now noticing how THICK your ponytail is in your signature.  You may not need an Aphogee treatment or anything else for that matter!  WOW


----------



## Maestradiva77 (Jul 17, 2006)

Great post!  Thanks Supergirl!!


----------



## missvi (Jul 17, 2006)

Great info!


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Jul 18, 2006)

I rushed out and bought the Mizani Rose H20 Night Time Treatment yesterday.  I smoothed it over my hair, especially on my ends and nape. I also trimmed more hair off. It just continues to split. I'm sure there's more in the back that I can't see. I'll try to do another dusting in about 2-3 weeks.

Anyway, woke up this morning and my hair was so moisturized. I combed through and soooo much less hair. I'm astonished right now. Plus, I put about two dime sized amounts of Neutrogena Smooth Touch on my hair. I had no idea it felt so great on dry hair. I followed w/a tiny bit of NTM Serum to seal it. My hair feels so smooth compared to how brittle it felt after I did an Avocado treatment this weekend (Never again by the way)!


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 18, 2006)

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> Great post! A lot of people overlook clarifying.
> 
> Clarifying can be out friend




So true!!  Everytime I try to skip that step, my hair is a mess after about 2 shampoos.

I personally can't just use any clarifying shampoo, My favorite one in Kenra Clarifying/Chelating, but I have to use the ones like demineralize or the swimmer's varieties.  

Hard water can make our hair so dry and brittle!!!!


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow thanks....I've always noticed that cream in your siggy, and wandered how good it really was.  Thanks for this detailed explaination.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jul 18, 2006)

My hair is messed up on the ends b/c it is dyed and relaxed. C/o washes with a cheap conditioner don't work like they used to. Protein conditioners have helped some, but my hair is still not the same. My stylist recommended that I dont let my hair airdry anymore b/c that leaves the hair weak.  I dunno. I think I am going to tackle the protein thing again, Supergirl! I may even try the Mizani miracle cream.  Thanks for the advice.

Do u know anything about colored hair?


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 18, 2006)

hot_pepper96 said:
			
		

> I rushed out and bought the Mizani Rose H20 Night Time Treatment yesterday.  I smoothed it over my hair, especially on my ends and nape. I also trimmed more hair off. It just continues to split. I'm sure there's more in the back that I can't see. I'll try to do another dusting in about 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Anyway, woke up this morning and my hair was so moisturized. I combed through and soooo much less hair. I'm astonished right now. Plus, I put about two dime sized amounts of Neutrogena Smooth Touch on my hair. I had no idea it felt so great on dry hair. I followed w/a tiny bit of NTM Serum to seal it. My hair feels so smooth compared to how brittle it felt after I did an Avocado treatment this weekend (Never again by the way)!



Yay, I'm so glad you took a chance and tried the Mizani product.  It really does work.   

I also love NTM Silk Touch on dry hair.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 18, 2006)

Lovelylocs said:
			
		

> My hair is messed up on the ends b/c it is dyed and relaxed. C/o washes with a cheap conditioner don't work like they used to. Protein conditioners have helped some, but my hair is still not the same. My stylist recommended that I dont let my hair airdry anymore b/c that leaves the hair weak.  I dunno. I think I am going to tackle the protein thing again, Supergirl! I may even try the Mizani miracle cream.  Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Do u know anything about colored hair?



I'm sorry, don't know much about colored hair.  Two members here (Blackbarbie and Tracy) have beautiful, thriving color treated hair and it seems like lots of moisture is key in their regimen.  In fact, I was inspired by Blackbarbie to moisturize my hair at least 2x daily when my hair was going through a rough time.  

I don't know if I agree with your stylist about air drying making the hair weak.  Is she saying air drying would weaken the hair more than blow drying?  If so, that's definitely not correct.  I _might_ be able to understand a little better if she were advocating rollersetting over air drying.  Most setting lotions and leave-ins that we use to rollerset have good ingredients including some moisturizing proteins and so with rollersetting, we get a little deep conditioning too.


----------



## DahomeyAhosi (Jul 18, 2006)

I am going to have to break down and try clarifying which, I much sadly admit, I have carefully avoided because my hair tangles like crazy when I use non-moisturizing shampoos.  Thanks for getting me to try it SG.


----------



## Blackbird77 (Jul 18, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, don't know much about colored hair. Two members here (Blackbarbie and Tracy) have beautiful, thriving color treated hair and it seems like lots of moisture is key in their regimen. In fact, I was inspired by Blackbarbie to moisturize my hair at least 2x daily when my hair was going through a rough time.
> 
> I don't know if I agree with your stylist about air drying making the hair weak. *Is she saying air drying would weaken the hair more than blow drying? If so, that's definitely not correct.* I _might_ be able to understand a little better if she were advocating rollersetting over air drying. Most setting lotions and leave-ins that we use to rollerset have good ingredients including some moisturizing proteins and so with rollersetting, we get a little deep conditioning too.


 
That makes a lot of sense, Supergirl.  If that really was the case, what did people do before blowdryers?  Sometimes stylists want their clients to believe something because they don't have the skills to do something another way.  They just don't want their clients to know that.


----------



## GinnyP (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh my gosh! this is exactly what I needed to read

Thank you soooo much!
J


----------



## felicia (Jul 19, 2006)

supergirl, which moisturizing shampoo do you rec?
thanks


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jul 19, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, don't know much about colored hair.  Two members here (Blackbarbie and Tracy) have beautiful, thriving color treated hair and it seems like lots of moisture is key in their regimen.  In fact, I was inspired by Blackbarbie to moisturize my hair at least 2x daily when my hair was going through a rough time.
> 
> I don't know if I agree with your stylist about air drying making the hair weak.  Is she saying air drying would weaken the hair more than blow drying?  If so, that's definitely not correct.  I _might_ be able to understand a little better if she were advocating rollersetting over air drying.  Most setting lotions and leave-ins that we use to rollerset have good ingredients including some moisturizing proteins and so with rollersetting, we get a little deep conditioning too.


She is advocating rollersetting over airdrying. I've had her and another Dominican stylist from another salon tell me the same thing. They said that u always have to dry your hair in rollers b/c if u dont then the roots b/c weak and the ends will split. The thing is that when my hair was perfectly healthy I used to airdry all of the time. I would C/O wash every other day and airdry and my hair was luxurious. My hair would grow really fast too, but I would still get split ends. 

I have dried my hair in rollers for the last month and I dont have any new splits since my trim before this whole rollersetting every week thing started.  I'm still not so sure that I am a believer, but I'm going to keep trying this thing out and see. The only thing is that I like washing my hair often.  I love doing my hair. After a while I may start washing every other day again and rollersetting right after, but w/o heat or with heat for like 1min at the end and then wrapping. Does this sound like a bad idea?


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jul 19, 2006)

Lovelylocs said:
			
		

> She is advocating rollersetting over airdrying. I've had her and another Dominican stylist from another salon tell me the same thing. They said that u always have to dry your hair in rollers b/c if u dont then the roots b/c weak and the ends will split. The thing is that when my hair was perfectly healthy I used to airdry all of the time. I would C/O wash every other day and airdry and my hair was luxurious. My hair would grow really fast too, but I would still get split ends.
> 
> I have dried my hair in rollers for the last month and I dont have any new splits since my trim before this whole rollersetting every week thing started.  I'm still not so sure that I am a believer, but I'm going to keep trying this thing out and see. The only thing is that I like washing my hair often.  I love doing my hair. After a while I may start washing every other day again and rollersetting right after, but w/o heat or with heat for like 1min at the end and then wrapping. Does this sound like a bad idea?


Does anyone know if the Mizani Rose H2o Intense Night-time Treatment is an oil/grease or if it is watery/creamy? Would it ruin my blowout if I put it on my dry hair?


----------



## amy1234 (Jul 19, 2006)

I still have this (rose h2o) and I used it yesterday. I didn't really notice much difference because I have been wearing my hair up for this past month. I remember when I used it in the past when I was wearing my hair down and it did help, I was just looking for any daily moisturizing cond. and I grabbed the mizani rose...
My hair felt softer and easier to comb.


----------



## amy1234 (Jul 19, 2006)

Lovelylocs said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the Mizani Rose H2o Intense Night-time Treatment is an oil/grease or if it is watery/creamy? Would it ruin my blowout if I put it on my dry hair?


To me it's more oily/greasy then watery/creamy.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 19, 2006)

Lovelylocs said:
			
		

> She is advocating rollersetting over airdrying. I've had her and another Dominican stylist from another salon tell me the same thing. They said that u always have to dry your hair in rollers b/c if u dont then the roots b/c weak and the ends will split. The thing is that when my hair was perfectly healthy I used to airdry all of the time. I would C/O wash every other day and airdry and my hair was luxurious. My hair would grow really fast too, but I would still get split ends.
> 
> I have dried my hair in rollers for the last month and I dont have any new splits since my trim before this whole rollersetting every week thing started.  I'm still not so sure that I am a believer, but I'm going to keep trying this thing out and see. The only thing is that I like washing my hair often.  I love doing my hair. After a while I may start washing every other day again and rollersetting right after, but w/o heat or with heat for like 1min at the end and then wrapping. Does this sound like a bad idea?



If you are working with healthy hair, then this isn't a bad idea at all.  I wouldn't even see a problem with you sitting under the dryer with your rollers because it's not direct heat and as I mentioned before--you'll get some deep conditioning action.  

If you were not working with healthy hair, I would not advocate the washing every other day.  (not even CO washing)


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 19, 2006)

Lovelylocs said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the Mizani Rose H2o Intense Night-time Treatment is an oil/grease or if it is watery/creamy? Would it ruin my blowout if I put it on my dry hair?



This won't ruin your blow out if you use it sparingly.


----------



## Cien (Jul 19, 2006)

thanks for the tips!!!! great post!


----------



## felicia (Jul 19, 2006)

supergirl, which moisturizing shampoo do you rec?


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 19, 2006)

felicia said:
			
		

> supergirl, which moisturizing shampoo do you rec?



If you're going to do a protein treatment, I specifically recommend one of these:  Design Essentials Moisture Retention, Deep Brilliance Hydration, or Keracare Hydrating Detangling.

If you're not doing protein, I would recommend one of the above 3 or one of these:  Elasta QP Shampoo for Relaxed Hair, Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 19, 2006)

SG, I did a heavy protein treatment last Friday with Nexxus Emergencee. Do you suggest that I do solution B now or solution C? Or should I just focus on moisture?? Also, what's the best way to moisturize twice a day?? Like, what products can be used for moisture, and what products can be used to seal that moisture??


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 19, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> SG, I did a heavy protein treatment last Friday with Nexxus Emergencee. Do you suggest that I do solution B now or solution C? Or should I just focus on moisture?? Also, what's the best way to moisturize twice a day?? Like, what products can be used for moisture, and what products can be used to seal that moisture??



Hi Ms Twana,

Solution B is protein and it sounds like you've already done your protein.  Why don't you go ahead and try "Solution C."  I think you'll be quite pleased.  

Currently, my favorite moisturizer is Neutrogena Silk Touch Leave-In.  I seal with jojoba, but you can seal with most oils.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Supergirl! 

When you are not shampooing for two weeks, can u wash your hair in between w/smthg else? I dont think I can go 2 full weeks w/o washing at all.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 19, 2006)

Lovelylocs said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice Supergirl!
> 
> When you are not shampooing for two weeks, can u wash your hair in between w/smthg else? I dont think I can go 2 full weeks w/o washing at all.



I'm saying not to use shampoo for 2 weeks.  I'm not saying that you can't rinse and use conditioner though. The point is to keep away from shampoos for a while.


----------



## Yellowflowers (Jul 20, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> By the way, I am cutting this post up because I still live in the "dark ages" and have dial-up internet service.  I often find myself getting knocked off the net by incoming calls.  I'd be really annoyed if I were typing this long post and got knocked off before I could finish it.
> 
> Anyway, on to C--
> 
> ...



*You are such a doll for taking the time to post these tips.   I some more questions.  How in the world do you air dry that gorgeous main of yours?  How long does it take?  How do you keep those ends do full?  *


----------



## devin (Jul 20, 2006)

Thank you sooo much for such an informative post!  I am definitely going to give  these methods a try. It seems like no matter what I do I still get breakage.  I really hope this works for me.


----------



## aprilbiz (Jul 20, 2006)

Supergirl,

This is a fantastic post.  I've save your info to reference later.  I've experienced some shedding lately and I'm going to try your suggested solutions.  One major thing I need to do is get off some of the "cheap" products.  

Did you mention a clarifying shampoo suggetion?  Sorry if I missed it.  Also, the 2x moisturizing that you do daily, is it with the Neutregena leave-in?


----------



## NessaNessa (Jul 20, 2006)

When you say no heat, does that include sitting under a hooded dryer/ ionic hooded dryer?  TIA


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Yellowflowers said:
			
		

> *You are such a doll for taking the time to post these tips.   I some more questions.  How in the world do you air dry that gorgeous main of yours?  How long does it take?  How do you keep those ends do full?  *



My airdrying method goes a little something like this:

I step out of the shower with dripping wet hair.  No squeezing, no towel blotting, nothing!  You see if I leave it soaking/dripping wet, it's going to air dry smoother because the weight of the water pulls down on the hair and helps it to air-dry with maximum straightness and smoothness.  Usually, I will add a leave-in after I step out of the shower with dripping hair and I comb the leave-in through.  I comb through my hair every 30 minutes to 1 hour while it's air drying.  

If I stay home, my hair will take 4-7 hours to air dry.  :shock:  If I go out, it dries much faster--like 2 to 3 hours faster.  

I'd say my ends are in the condition they're in because I've not used heat very often over the last 5-6 years.  Also, I've been trimming alot more lately since I have reached a length I'd like to stay at.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 20, 2006)

aprilbiz said:
			
		

> Supergirl,
> 
> This is a fantastic post.  I've save your info to reference later.  I've experienced some shedding lately and I'm going to try your suggested solutions.  One major thing I need to do is get off some of the "cheap" products.
> 
> Did you mention a clarifying shampoo suggetion?  Sorry if I missed it.  Also, the 2x moisturizing that you do daily, is it with the Neutregena leave-in?



I didn't mention a clarifying shampoo.  If it says "clarifying" then it should work fine.  

When I was following this regimen to help with breakage, I was moisturizing 2X daily with the Neutrogena leave-in.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 20, 2006)

NessaNessa said:
			
		

> When you say no heat, does that include sitting under a hooded dryer/ ionic hooded dryer?  TIA



I think sitting under the dryer would be fine if you are rollersetting.  But if you are combatting breakage, I don't think I'd recommend just sitting under the dryer with your hair loose.


----------



## vikkisecret (Jul 20, 2006)

Ok this thread is screamin my name! I have done everything so far to stop my hair from breaking lately and it aint working. I have been going to the gym now for 5-6 days sweatin through workouts and ellipticals for around 1 1/2 to 2 hrs a day. My hair is mad at me...lol.....it does not want to stay mmoisturized! So I'm gonna try me some H20 Mizani rose and see how that works. Anyone else in my exact boat...plus this summer Cali heat aint helpin!


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 20, 2006)

vikkisecret said:
			
		

> Ok this thread is screamin my name! I have done everything so far to stop my hair from breaking lately and it aint working. I have been going to the gym now for 5-6 days sweatin through workouts and ellipticals for around 1 1/2 to 2 hrs a day. My hair is mad at me...lol.....it does not want to stay mmoisturized! So I'm gonna try me some H20 Mizani rose and see how that works. Anyone else in my exact boat...plus this summer Cali heat aint helpin!



I know it's a fight to keep your body sexy and your hair too!  Since I only wash my hair 2X/week, if I have a real sweaty work out (and it seems I sweat in the head first, how convenient!) then I'll just spray a liquid leave-in through to "refresh" if that day isn't a wash day.


----------



## vikkisecret (Jul 20, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> I know it's a fight to keep your body sexy and your hair too! Since I only wash my hair 2X/week, if I have a real sweaty work out (and it seems I sweat in the head first, how convenient!) then I'll just spray a liquid leave-in through to "refresh" if that day isn't a wash day.


 
Yea thats exactly right supergirl! My head first and enough for it to take a toll on my hair. I workout really hard and I wish my hair didn't have to suffer so much. The salt from the sweat, zaps all the moisture out of my strands. What liquid leave-in do you use to spray with after workouts?


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Jul 21, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> By the way, I am cutting this post up because I still live in the "dark ages" and have dial-up internet service. I often find myself getting knocked off the net by incoming calls. I'd be really annoyed if I were typing this long post and got knocked off before I could finish it.
> 
> Anyway, on to C--
> 
> ...


 
The only reason that I purchased this product was because I saw it in your siggy!  I've been using it for about 2 weeks now and my hair feels much softer and way more manageable.  I meant to thank you for putting it in your siggy a while ago.  I don't use the Rose brand because I couldn't find it in the local BSS but it's GREAT!!!  Even after I shampooed and conditioned with my staple products, it still felt WONDERFUL, if not better!  So thanks Supergirl!  It is an awesome product!


----------



## peacelove (Jul 21, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> *Solution A:*  Start with a *clarifying* shampoo.  I mean a real clarifying shampoo, not a shampoo that you _use_ as your clarifying shampoo.  Actual clarifying shampoos have ingredients in them that will specifically remove build up from your hair.  Your other shampoo may just be a stripping shampoo, but you _could_ still have that build up.  I usually don't know that I need to clarify until I'm trying to rinse a conditioner from my hair that usually detangles very well, but it won't detangle.  OR--sometimes I know before that if I'm experiencing breakage.
> 
> After your clarifying session (lather 2X if you deem it necessary) rinse well and follow with a moisturizing shampoo.  I do not recommend Cream of Nature shampoo as it will instantly add build up right back to your hair.  After your moisturizing shampoo, continue on with one of your favorite _quality_ moisturizing conditioners.  Follow on with what you would normally do after applying a moisturizing conditioner.  Air dry or rollerset.  Heat is forbidden at this point.  We are trying to make your hair better.  When your hair is dry, moisturize it with an oil or other moisturizing product that you like.  From this point on, everyday you need to moisturize your hair twice daily.  No shampoo of any sort for 2 weeks--conditioner only.  I do not recommend daily conditioner washes.  1-3/week.  After 2 weeks, you may use a moisturizing shampoo if you are feeling that you really need shampoo after 2 weeks of no 'poo, BUT dilute your moisturizing shampoo with water.  Hopefully, by this time--you have seen some improvement in your hair.  If not, read on------->



I have not gotten through all of this thread, but what clarifying shampoos do you suggest?


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 21, 2006)

vikkisecret said:
			
		

> Yea thats exactly right supergirl! My head first and enough for it to take a toll on my hair. I workout really hard and I wish my hair didn't have to suffer so much. The salt from the sweat, zaps all the moisture out of my strands. What liquid leave-in do you use to spray with after workouts?



Now you know I have a million.  I have used Pantene Light Spray Detangler.  You could also use the Pantene Relaxed & Natural Wrap/Set Lotion as it is the exact SAME product as the Light Spray Detangler, but has jojoba and coconut oils added.  

I've also used Kenra Daily Provision for this. 

Any spray/liquid leave-ins are worthy as long as they do not make your hair hard.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Wishin4BSL said:
			
		

> The only reason that I purchased this product was because I saw it in your siggy!  I've been using it for about 2 weeks now and my hair feels much softer and way more manageable.  I meant to thank you for putting it in your siggy a while ago.  I don't use the Rose brand because I couldn't find it in the local BSS but it's GREAT!!!  Even after I shampooed and conditioned with my staple products, it still felt WONDERFUL, if not better!  So thanks Supergirl!  It is an awesome product!



  In my best Nicole Richie voice:  "Do ya love it?"  
I'm so glad you took that $18 risk and tried it!  I'm glad you found out that it's so worth it too.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 21, 2006)

peacelove said:
			
		

> I have not gotten through all of this thread, but what clarifying shampoos do you suggest?



Any shampoo that says "clarifying" will be fine.


----------



## mahogany66 (Jul 21, 2006)

GREAT POST


----------



## NessaNessa (Jul 26, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> I think sitting under the dryer would be fine if you are rollersetting.  But if you are combatting breakage, I don't think I'd recommend just sitting under the dryer with your hair loose.


Thanks SupaGirl!!!! I'm going to purchase this tomorrow.  I just found out my cousin work at JCPenny, so I'm gonna use her discount.  I'll let you know what I think.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow! Supergirl, Thanks. This is a much need post for me. I really need to get back on track. I have been slipping for at least a year but I think I am now ready to move to the next level!


----------



## KiniKakes (Jul 26, 2006)

Really great information, SG! Thanks for sharing this with us!!!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Jul 27, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> I want to share some possible solutions.
> 
> 
> To the A+ Haircare Queens:
> ...


I appreciate all of information and I want to thank u.  I'm nervous about purchasing anymore products because I am a product HOUND.  I have wayyyyy too much stuff.  I began a new hair regimen about 2 weeks ago and I've been wearing my hair up until today so I wasn't sure of its condition until today.  Anyway, you mentioned shedding (seasonal).  That seems to be my problem.  I get a little bit of breakage too but again my moisture regimen is only 2 weeks old.  I need some help with the shedding.  The strands are long and they have the little bulb on the end.  I have fine to medium textured strands so each strand of hair is valuable to me.  HELP! Is there anything I can do to reduce the shedding?  Its not overwhelming but its enough to be noticeable.  When I got my Affirm relaxer last week, the stylist even commented about my shedding.Here is my regimen.Shampoo: every 3 days with Elasta QP for relaxed hairDeep conditioner treatment: every 3 days - Avalon Peppermint cond combined with Elasta Protein Serum, and Elasta DPR11 conditioner.I combine all three because they each give me what I need.Moisturize with 1 of these: Olive Oil by ORS, Elasta QP recovery moisturizer, and just bought Neutrogena Triple Moisturizer the other day.  I do moisturize daily (morn and night)Style: Elasta QP H2 spray on leave in, Elasta QP Design Foam, comb hair straight back and tie with wrap strips for smooth dry.  I let it air dry at that point.I'm afraid to use a clarifying shampoo because I believe my hair may still be needing more moisture for a while before I go there but I'm not sure.ADVICE/SUGGESTIONS?Goal: take chin length bob to even neck length bob by Christmas. HEALTHY, SHINY, AND FULL.


----------



## NubianQueen (Jul 28, 2006)

Darn darn darn!  I've been trying to find this stuff for two weeks, today I finally went to Ulta and voila!  I was confused as there was the Rose H20 (which I CLEARLY remember) then there was an Intense night-time.  I read the backs of both and the top ingredients were exactly the same and then they veered off toward the middle.  So, I bought the rose only to find out, I should have bought the Intense!  The one I bought is just a conditioning headdress.  I have had a LOT of little hairs breaking all over the friggin' place and thought this would be over and now I have to wait another week before I have time to get to the store.  More breakage=shorter hair and more setbacks!  No wonder I only have about four inches of retained growth in four years.  Even that is only in the back.

I might end up trying it anyway since I have it and the first ingredients are the same, but geez.....

Rant over! (Now that this is off of my chest, I don't have to be reminded that I haven't posted in a few weeks! )

grow


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 28, 2006)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> I appreciate all of information and I want to thank u.  I'm nervous about purchasing anymore products because I am a product HOUND.  I have wayyyyy too much stuff.  I began a new hair regimen about 2 weeks ago and I've been wearing my hair up until today so I wasn't sure of its condition until today.  Anyway, you mentioned shedding (seasonal).  That seems to be my problem.  I get a little bit of breakage too but again my moisture regimen is only 2 weeks old.  I need some help with the shedding.  The strands are long and they have the little bulb on the end.  I have fine to medium textured strands so each strand of hair is valuable to me.  HELP! Is there anything I can do to reduce the shedding?  Its not overwhelming but its enough to be noticeable.  When I got my Affirm relaxer last week, the stylist even commented about my shedding.Here is my regimen.Shampoo: every 3 days with Elasta QP for relaxed hairDeep conditioner treatment: every 3 days - Avalon Peppermint cond combined with Elasta Protein Serum, and Elasta DPR11 conditioner.I combine all three because they each give me what I need.Moisturize with 1 of these: Olive Oil by ORS, Elasta QP recovery moisturizer, and just bought Neutrogena Triple Moisturizer the other day.  I do moisturize daily (morn and night)Style: Elasta QP H2 spray on leave in, Elasta QP Design Foam, comb hair straight back and tie with wrap strips for smooth dry.  I let it air dry at that point.I'm afraid to use a clarifying shampoo because I believe my hair may still be needing more moisture for a while before I go there but I'm not sure.ADVICE/SUGGESTIONS?Goal: take chin length bob to even neck length bob by Christmas. HEALTHY, SHINY, AND FULL.




I would recommend that you NOT shampoo 2x/week.  On one of those days, just use conditioner (skip shampoo).  Also, IMO that Elasta DPR11 does NOTHING for the hair except sit on it.  I would also say to leave that QP Design foam out of your styling regimen unless you are rollersetting and need a setting agent.  Otherwise, this is probably contributing to drying your hair out.  The H2 Spray is good though.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Jul 28, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> I would recommend that you NOT shampoo 2x/week.  On one of those days, just use conditioner (skip shampoo).  Also, IMO that Elasta DPR11 does NOTHING for the hair except sit on it.  I would also say to leave that QP Design foam out of your styling regimen unless you are rollersetting and need a setting agent.  Otherwise, this is probably contributing to drying your hair out.  The H2 Spray is good though.


Thanks S-girl.  Do you really think the design foam is a problem?  It doesn't appear to have any drying agents in it.  These are the ingredients: Botanical Extracts , Rosemary , Nettle , Lemon Balm , Chamomile , Horse Chestnut , Coltsfoot Leaf , Horsetail in Purified Water , Vinylpyrritidone , Dimethylaminoethyl Methacrylate Copolymer , Panthenol Pro-Vitamin B5 , Benzophenone-4 , Methylparaben , Octoxynol-13 , Citric Acid , Fragrance Its says that its non drying, non sticky and I use it because it gives my hair body and helps detangle my hair.  What do you think?Also, I don't know much about the conditioner washes.  Should I just run water over my hair and then apply conditioner and rinse?  I tend to shampoo because I wear my hair pulled into a bun quite often and I use a no alcohol gel or a hair glaze to smooth my edges so that it'll be neat.  I know I'm asking you alot but you seem to be one of the successful hair gurus in this forum so I value your opinion.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 28, 2006)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> Thanks S-girl.  Do you really think the design foam is a problem?  It doesn't appear to have any drying agents in it.  These are the ingredients: Botanical Extracts , Rosemary , Nettle , Lemon Balm , Chamomile , Horse Chestnut , Coltsfoot Leaf , Horsetail in Purified Water , Vinylpyrritidone , Dimethylaminoethyl Methacrylate Copolymer , Panthenol Pro-Vitamin B5 , Benzophenone-4 , Methylparaben , Octoxynol-13 , Citric Acid , Fragrance Its says that its non drying, non sticky and I use it because it gives my hair body and helps detangle my hair.  What do you think?Also, I don't know much about the conditioner washes.  Should I just run water over my hair and then apply conditioner and rinse?  I tend to shampoo because I wear my hair pulled into a bun quite often and I use a no alcohol gel or a hair glaze to smooth my edges so that it'll be neat.  I know I'm asking you alot but you seem to be one of the successful hair gurus in this forum so I value your opinion.



Those ingredients do sound good.  Maybe it's not drying.  Try it one day for air drying, but without the H2 spray or anything else.  If it leaves your hair silky rather than crispy, then perhaps it is not a bad thing in your regimen.


----------



## daedae157 (Aug 6, 2006)

thanx for posting this! u're so awesome!!!!!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 6, 2006)

Supergirl should be nominated for some type of award!!! I tried Solution "B" yesterday because my hair was shedding excessively and I had some breakage.  I thought I was doing everything right but clearly I wasn't.  I shampoo'd with Design Essentials Organic Cleanse (which is a clarifier), then I moisture shampoo'd with Design Essentials Moisture retention.  I felt a squeaky clean feel to my hair after the Organic Cleanser and then it felt softer after the moisture shampoo.  I did a protein treatment with Elasta QP Anti Breakage Serum and sat under the dryer for 30 mins.  I rinsed thoroughly and then applied my NTM deep conditioner mixed with two other moisture retention conditioners and sat under the dryer for 45 mins.  I rinsed the conditioner out and then did a final ACV rinse.  The ACV rinse was pretty loud (smell) but I did it anyway since I was going to wear my hair in a bun.  I applied my leave on moisturizers and let my hair air dry and an oil to seal it.  I was so surprised later when I touched my hair and felt how soft and totally different it felt!!! I had absolutely no breakage and very little shedding.  Today its still the same.
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!  It is so reassuring to know that there is a solution to these problems that could have easily made me give up and cut my hair really short.  Now, I don't have to do that.
Listen to this lady!  She knows her ISH!!


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks SO much Supergirl!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 14, 2006)

Supergirl is truly that...super!  I tried the treatment you suggested (A & B).  I clarifyied with Elucence clarifying shampoo, then I used Kenra Moisture detangling shampoo (WOW!!), I used the Ultra Sheen protein, and then after I rinsed that out, I conditioned with Elucence MB conditioner.  I then applied the Mizani H2O Intense nighttime treatment, and a small amount of NTM silk touch.  I lost less hair this time than the last few months!!!!!  My hair is now in a plastic cap and I have my scarf on.  I can't wait to see how much more moisturized my hair is going to be tommorrow.

Thanks again, supergirl.!


----------



## punchinella (Aug 14, 2006)

Question:

After the two week period when you start to wash your hair with shampoo again, how often do you do this routine and how do you know when it's time?
I don't want to wait for damage to appear before I do it. I want to use it as a preventative measure. TIA


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 15, 2006)

punchinella said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> After the two week period when you start to wash your hair with shampoo again, how often do you do this routine and how do you know when it's time?
> I don't want to wait for damage to appear before I do it. I want to use it as a preventative measure. TIA



If you can, try to go 2 weeks at a time without using shampoo.  If you can't (and I understand--sometimes I have to shampoo because of build up) then try using shampoo every 3rd time you wash your hair. If you are not experiencing breakage, then you can try alternating every other wash with/without shampoo.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Supergirl is truly that...super!  I tried the treatment you suggested (A & B).  I clarifyied with Elucence clarifying shampoo, then I used Kenra Moisture detangling shampoo (WOW!!), I used the Ultra Sheen protein, and then after I rinsed that out, I conditioned with Elucence MB conditioner.  I then applied the Mizani H2O Intense nighttime treatment, and a small amount of NTM silk touch.  I lost less hair this time than the last few months!!!!!  My hair is now in a plastic cap and I have my scarf on.  I can't wait to see how much more moisturized my hair is going to be tommorrow.
> 
> Thanks again, supergirl.!


Correction: I said before that I used Kenra shampoo...wrong, I meant to say "Keracare".  That shampoo is great!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, it's been a week of using the nightime treatment and I have to say that my hair has been shedding alot less.  My hair also has been SUPER moisterized.  It has been wonderful how moisterized my hair feels and how my hair is responding to the treatment.  I also been spraying some Awphawi Spray from Paul Mitchell during the day and NTM at night on the night's I don't use the nighttime treatment.  I'm looking forward for when my hair stops the shedding completely.

Thanks again, supergirl...you are a blessing!


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Well, it's been a week of using the nightime treatment and I have to say that my hair has been shedding alot less.  My hair also has been SUPER moisterized.  It has been wonderful how moisterized my hair feels and how my hair is responding to the treatment.  I also been spraying some Awphawi Spray from Paul Mitchell during the day and NTM at night on the night's I don't use the nighttime treatment.  I'm looking forward for when my hair stops the shedding completely.
> 
> Thanks again, supergirl...you are a blessing!



Wonderful news!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm glad I found this thread.  I relaxed 4 weeks ago and noticed shedding everytime I comb my hair (which is only once or twice a week).  I was trying to remain calm since I just got a relaxer after 5 years so I attributed the shedding/breaking to that.  I'm still seeing hair when I comb which I don't like, so I'm going to try the Mizani treatment.


----------



## blkbeauty (Aug 28, 2006)

Good info!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 28, 2006)

How are you guys applying the Mizani treatment?  Since shedding happens from the root, at the scalp, and you are saying that it has helped shedding I'm trying to figure out if people are putting it on their scalp? 

Anybody?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 28, 2006)

posting to subscribe. This should be a sticky.


----------



## YummyC (Aug 29, 2006)

I still have some breakage so I'm going to try your methods. Thanks so much for taking the time to post this. You are a doll!


----------



## Lucia (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## punchinella (Aug 30, 2006)

*UPDATE:*   I tried it, and it worked. Of course it is not totally back to health but you can see the difference so I will stick with it. 

This is what I did:
Keracare 1st Lather Shampoo
Keracare Hydrating Shampoo
Joico K-Pak
Keracare Humecto Conditioner
I air dried my hair in a bun or braid.

Applied Mizani Intense Nite-Time Treatment (every other nite)

After the two weeks (Co-washing in between) I washed with diluted shampoo and deep conditioned with Humecto.

During this regimen I noticed a decrease of hairs in my comb and on the floor.

Thanks *SG*


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 30, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> I'm going to strongly recommend one of the following for your protein treatment that will follow your moisturizing shampoo:
> 
> *Joico K-Pak (don't use generic, it's not nearly as good)
> *Motions Moisture Silk Protein OR CPR
> ...


 
Which one is closest to the above protein treatments:

Nexxus Emergency
Nexxus Keraphix
Dudleys DRC
Affirm 5 in 1

I have a hard time differentiating between a heavy and mild protein treatment. Or between a protein conditioner, reconstructor, and protein treatment.


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 30, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> Which one is closest to the above protein treatments:
> 
> Nexxus Emergency
> Nexxus Keraphix
> ...



Emergencee & DRC are probably along the lines of the Duo Tex treatment.  5 in 1 and Keraphix since they are creamy are probably more in line with the other treatments.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Sep 9, 2006)

Supergirl, I never said thanks. Sorry!!!!

Thanks for your reply!!!


----------



## shalom (Sep 18, 2006)

Supergirl, Supergirl, Supergirl,  you are just what the Dr. ordered.   For the last month my hair has gotten so thick that I have not been able to comb it out, because of this it started to break and shed, which is horrifying when you hair is 25 inches long.  I've tried several products to put moisture back in my hair but they didn't work.  

I'm going to try of couple of your staples.  Hopefully, this will stop the breakage it won't give me my thickness back, but at least I'll be on my way.

Thanksssss


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 18, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> Emergencee & DRC are probably along the lines of the Duo Tex treatment. 5 in 1 and Keraphix since they are creamy are probably more in line with the other treatments.


 
How often and how should duotex be used?


----------



## ChoxlatChix (Sep 18, 2006)

The Mizani Rose is the truth.  I have the nightime treatment and the hairdress and they are both doing good by me.  I had relaxed my hair about two weeks ago and noticed that my hair was shedding alot since.  Last night I put my nightime treatment on (had let lasp while trying out my NTM line which I'm loving) and today very little if any shedding.  For someone who does not buy expensive hair care this one I can say was well worth the $18.99/each.


----------



## miss_brown (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions, Supergirl. This post is AWESOME.

I do have a quick question though - I can't find the Mizani Rose H20 Nighttime Treatment. I can only find:

1. Mizani Rose H20 Conditioning Headress





and...

2. Mizani Intense Nighttime Treatment





Which one is it that you recommend? Or is there another product that I can't find? What's everyone using?

TIA!


----------



## miss_brown (Sep 20, 2006)

Bump.....  

Which one is everybody using?


----------



## Supergirl (Sep 20, 2006)

It's the night time treatment.


----------



## chayil0427 (Sep 20, 2006)

Great stuff Supergirl. That Mizani H20 Night Cream is definately the truth. It works wonders on new growth as well. (I can get a comb through my 4z roots in the back... YAY)  Also it's true that Kera Care Hydrating poo works well with the protiens...I've been using Aphogee Intensive Keratin and I'm seeing some great results.  Great thread sis.

Chayil


----------



## buttaflye03 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you for bumping up this thread. For a newbie like me, step-by-step directions is exactly what I need. Thanks SG!


----------



## miss_brown (Sep 24, 2006)

Supergirl said:
			
		

> It's the night time treatment.


 
Thanks again, SG


----------



## e$h (Sep 25, 2006)

I am a newbie as well and I appreciate this thread SG.  Lord knows a sista needs some guidance.  Good lookin out!


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Sep 26, 2006)

Just chiming in to say thank you for this, Supergirl


----------



## Tee (Oct 26, 2006)

bumping this up for mzlady78.


----------



## yokourt (Oct 26, 2006)

I just want to know where have I been that I did not see this thread before now. I LOVE Supergirl, just cus... Who else takes the time to share like this and give feed back! I've been slacking so much it's ridiculous. But I still find myself giving advice all the time. I should be using what I'm giving to others. I have not taken a supplement or vitamin in nearly a year, and It's not that my cabinets are not full enough as it is. In fact I should be throwing most of them out and starting over, due to expired dates. The only thing I have been sticking with is drinking water.  

Just to add to Supergirl's post, I would suggest 
* When you using your conditioner, wrap it with a hot towel and stick a shower cap on it till it cools. (this is LHCF advice that works)
* Use a seamless shower comb in the stream on the water.  
* For your final rinse, use bottled water (distilled) if you have it or (AVC)
* If you use a towel, pat or squeeze gently with a microfiber one. (they are lint-free)  
* and use those satin pillow cases to sleep on (heaven)
* for ponytails and buns, use stocking cut up in thick strips 
* and if you have to flatiron use a Maxi-glide (it works)

Again I take nothing away from SUPERGIRL, I am only sharing what's in my nogen. Cus I know many of these DIVAs at LHCF have helped you, you ol' timers remember the original website. Let's help the newbies out !


----------



## HoneyDew (Oct 26, 2006)

Breakage must be a HUGE problem.  I cannot believe how many hits this thread has gotten.


----------



## Tee (Oct 26, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Breakage must be a HUGE problem. I cannot believe how many hits this thread has gotten.


 
you sure right HoneyDew.  I know this information has helped MANY!


----------



## HoneyDew (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh, by the way guys, last weekend I saw this stuff at Beauty First last weekend.  And they are having a buy one item - get one 50% off sale.

I saw it in the one in Columbia, for you Maryland ladies.

But, you know how yall be buying up stuff. They may not have anymore now.


----------



## scorpian (Oct 28, 2006)

bumping for the newbies....


----------



## Supergirl (Jan 15, 2007)

Bump for Enchantment


----------



## stinastina (Jan 26, 2007)

Do I suspend my henna treatments during A ? Also, does anyone know how to put an actual picture in your sig ? I tried the  tags and only the link shows up, not the pic.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Jan 26, 2007)

stinastina said:
			
		

> Do I suspend my henna treatments during A ? Also, does anyone know how to put an actual picture in your sig ? I tried the  tags and only the link shows up, not the pic.


 
 JUST COPY THE PIC AND PASTE IN THE SIGGY - IT SHOULD SHOW UP.


----------



## stinastina (Jan 26, 2007)

nomoweavesfome said:
			
		

> JUST COPY THE PIC AND PASTE IN THE SIGGY - IT SHOULD SHOW UP.



I don't know why it's not working for me. erplexed


----------



## navsegda (Jan 26, 2007)

stinastina said:
			
		

> I don't know why it's not working for me. erplexed



If you're trying to link from fotki, then that's why it isn't working.  Fotki does not allow direct linking/hotlinking.  Upload the pic to tinypic.com, photobucket.com, or imageshack.us and then paste the link between the img tags.


----------



## stinastina (Jan 27, 2007)

navsegda said:
			
		

> If you're trying to link from fotki, then that's why it isn't working.  Fotki does not allow direct linking/hotlinking.  Upload the pic to tinypic.com, photobucket.com, or imageshack.us and then paste the link between the img tags.



Tinypic worked great ! Thanks for your help, navsegda !


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 27, 2007)

posting to subscribe!


----------



## Carla From VA (Jan 27, 2007)

This is just what I needed!  My hair is breaking big time this winter.  Piles of hair in the sink.  I had stretched my relaxer from November 7th to today, January 27, and whoa boy, my hair did not appreciate it.  4Z roots and permed ends do not make a good match.  My hair seems to respond better when its all one texture, either all natural or all relaxed.  I will have to buy a clarifying shampoo and give that a shot next week, and I will scout out some of this Mizani H2O intense.  So the petroleum hasn't been a factor for anyone?  I worry about it coating my hair.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for this info!


----------



## seraphinelle (Feb 15, 2007)

This so needs to be stickied.

Wow


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Feb 15, 2007)

seraphinelle said:
			
		

> This so needs to be stickied.
> 
> Wow



It actually *is* a sticky, it's just a little tricky to find it.  It's in the "Looking for your favorite sticky?" thread: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=108195


----------



## metalkitty (May 3, 2007)

I was wondering if it's okay to do ACV rinses inbetween shampoos since I'm afraid of buildup? My ACV is pretty diluted so it doesn't get my hair squeaky clean but just clean and moisturized enough....


----------



## la flaca (Aug 9, 2007)

Bumping this up


----------



## Jetblackhair (Aug 9, 2007)

la flaca said:


> Bumping this up


 
Thanks for bumping this thread up la flaca...lots of great information!


----------



## hondahoney007 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm glad this was bumped up. I so needed this right now. My hair is coming out every time I comb it. I'm going to try to clarify and get the Dudleys protein cream.


----------



## Supergirl (Sep 24, 2007)

bumping for Amber Moon...


----------



## silverlotus (Nov 2, 2007)

..............


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 10, 2007)

bumping because this thread is full of good advice...


----------



## Evazhair (Nov 24, 2007)

Bumping for Miss Cherokee


----------



## plastic (May 6, 2008)

bumpinnnggg


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 6, 2008)

Good Stuff - is this for relaxed heads????


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 6, 2008)

This is a classic. I printed this out when it first "aired" and I still refer to it now and then.


----------



## Puddles (Jul 5, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> Yes, I think that would be fine. I'm moreso talking about the *V05 and Suave* type conditioners.


 
So Supergirl........you don't recommend these conditioners for moisturizing? If not.........which moisturizing conditioner do you recommend?

TIA


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 5, 2008)

Puddles said:


> So Supergirl........you don't recommend these conditioners for moisturizing? If not.........which moisturizing conditioner do you recommend?
> 
> TIA



For deep and serious moisture, some of my faves are:

Aubrey Honey Suckle Rose
Unreel Penetrating Emollient
Nexxus Humectress

There are zillions of others out there, of course.

The new Redken line also sounds very promising. (though I have not tried it yet)


----------



## Puddles (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks.....


----------



## Queen V (Jul 8, 2008)

GREAT information.  Thanks!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2008)

Great info. Subscribing...


----------



## shorthairdiva09 (Jul 13, 2008)

very great info definitely..
also check this out for the rose h20 treatment. its about a dollar cheaper off ebay if u want to wait .. if not go to the store love!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MIZANI-Rose-H2O...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

also u get a free upgrade shipping so its only 10.95!


----------



## aya221912 (Aug 31, 2008)

SuperGirl, what is VCO?


----------



## DaPPeR (Aug 31, 2008)

Bumping..........


----------



## DSP (Nov 2, 2008)

Bumping for the newbies


----------



## Patricia (Nov 16, 2008)

Love this thread.  Thanks supergirl


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Nov 16, 2008)

subscribing


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thankyou so much for taking the time to create this post!
I'm taking notes and saving this post.
Very handy!


----------



## Prose Princess (Nov 16, 2008)

That's four new items on my PJ list 

Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
Ultra Sheen Duo Tex (maybe...I may use my ORS Hair Mayo instead, but I've heard good things about this)
Mizani H20 Nighttime Treatment
NTM Silk Touch Leave-in

(I'm not even gonna lie, I love buying new hair stuff lol )
Thanks for bumping this thread!  I can't wait to try these methods for my breakage!


----------



## kami11213 (Dec 19, 2008)

Subscribing...


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 19, 2008)

I love this thread....


----------



## Honey-Dip (Dec 20, 2008)

Subscribing!


----------



## Rina (Dec 20, 2008)

I am loving this thread and the tips.

Breakage is my worst enemy and do not wish it do anyone. lol


----------



## the_sweetest_berry (Dec 20, 2008)

This thread is great... definitely subscribing!


----------



## J Glazin (Feb 15, 2009)

This is a must read thread.  The information is very very very useful. Im always experiencing breakage and now I have finally found my solution.  THANK YOU


----------



## Blessed2bless (Feb 15, 2009)

I needed this thread!
Bumping this one!!!


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 15, 2009)

Such a great thread!


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Feb 15, 2009)

I just subscribed too.

I A-vedic co-washed and did my weekly DC today and I noticed more breakage than I felt comfortable with.  Also, my hair didn't detangle as much after rinsing out my DC.

The last time I used shampoo was my last relaxer.  Depending on how I feel mid-week I may either clarify or co-wash then use my Joico K-pak reconstructor.


----------



## shawniegee (Feb 15, 2009)

Perfect timing! I really needed this.


----------



## nik1976 (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG! Thank you soo much for all this info! My hair has been sheding a great deal however I think that it has a lot to do with the water in my area....water filter scheduled to be installed tomorrow...thanks again...GREAT POST!


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 15, 2009)

Perfect timing for this to be bumped!!!  I did everything in B and now need to just wait the 2 weeks and continue.  I had no idea there were so many different ways to halt breakage.  Thanks for posting (way back in '06!!!)

Happy now....:creatures:creatures:creatures:creatures


----------



## KiSseS03 (Feb 24, 2009)

Posting to subscribe! EXCELLENT thread!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 25, 2009)

BUMPING THIS VERY IMPORTANT THREAD


----------



## Chocsmile (Feb 25, 2009)

This is such an informative thread. Definitely helpful. I will save this and adhere. I am determined to combat my constant breakage.


----------



## Chevelure618 (Feb 25, 2009)

I just posted a new thread one minute before you regarding this exact issue that I am having with my hair.

What I did differently regarding inconsistency with my reg is rollersetting and also using the Megatek which is a strong protein...you can really feel the protein on the hair shaft despite moisturizing.

Clarify I will!  I've read with interest your suggestions about clarifying before and I do agree that CON is a nice shampoo but on my hair only works when my hair is absolutely stripped (oops, clarified) of all product.  Mizani Botanifying is good, but overpriced.  The best shampoo hands down is Joico Moisture in the Blue bottle.

Thank you, I was starting to get depressed again.  I think the depression over getting trimmed back to APL is what made me start using the Megatek again.  I'm sticking to UBH....works great for my hair.  Thanks.


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Chevelure618 said:


> I just posted a new thread one minute before you regarding this exact issue that I am having with my hair.
> 
> What I did differently regarding inconsistency with my reg is rollersetting and also using the Megatek which is a strong protein...you can really feel the protein on the hair shaft despite moisturizing.
> 
> ...



Which UBH product? The conditioner?


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 25, 2009)

Supergirl,

Thanks so much! My hair doesn't break, but it's always been kind of dry. Since using the right shampoo for the protein conditioner and cutting out the blowdrying and moisturizing twice a day, and yeah, no shampooing, my hair has been feeling softer than it ever has! 

It's only been a week but it's already soft enough, I can't wait to see what it's gonna feel like at 2 weeks!

Thanks Girl!!!


----------



## Chevelure618 (Feb 25, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> Which UBH product? The conditioner?


 I use both the UBH conditioner and the Lotion Creme Moisturizer, but when I feel I'm getting protein overloaded, I skip the UBH conditioner and use something milder like the Aphogee Green Tea Restructurizer.  But I think what I have to do in the bitter cold winter like this is err on the side of moisture

P.S.  Just clarified and suds up 4 times and the ends of my hair still felt like they had protein on them....proof that what you are saying was probably why I had some breakage.  I moisturized with UBH LCM and THAT's IT until next time...hopefully next week.  I'm gonna do moisture and oil until I can't stand it and need to wash again.  Thanks so much.  Any other comments or instructions welcomed.  Thanks.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Feb 26, 2009)

Great thread, I wish I'd read it two hours ago when I tried mayo, ors dc, and silk amino acid conditioner.  I'm still breaking, but I think it has more to do with prior damage and a needed trim.  My stylist took off 1/2 inch two weeks ago, but I guess I should have let her take more.  Oh well, I go next week and I'll just tell her to take what she needs to.  (my OCT just arrived anyway)


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have been using the "C" remedy for the last week, and my breakage has absolutely STOPPED.  I saw two shedded strands today and was soooooo happy!!! 

Shedding is normal.
Breakage is a hot mess.

My "ceramide" product is L'Oreal Professional Intense Repair Cuti Liss Masque. I just don't know if you can get it in the US.

cj


----------



## Blessed2bless (Feb 26, 2009)

Bumping....


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 26, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I have been using the "C" remedy for the last week, and my breakage has absolutely STOPPED.  I saw two shedded strands today and was soooooo happy!!!
> 
> Shedding is normal.
> Breakage is a hot mess.
> ...



That sounds like a yummy product.


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 26, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> That sounds like a yummy product.




Ummm...well...all I can say is...

My product would beat your product for President.  lol  

Thanks for this thread...it's been a hair-saver.

Bless you,
cj


----------



## Mleah (Aug 12, 2009)

This definitely a must read for everyone!


----------



## jreagins (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks soooo much


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 12, 2009)

There is great information in this thread. Suscribing


----------



## jshug (Aug 12, 2009)

Question...everytime I use a heavy protein (for instance Emergencee Nexxus or the Aphogee) I loose more hair than what I was initially loosing from breakage and this is while it is still wet. Is protein just not my friend??


----------



## Aggie (Aug 27, 2009)

Hmmm, looks like I may be needing to get me some Mizani H20 Night time Treatment for my future texlaxer stretches, starting now. Thanks SG.


----------



## mstar (Sep 3, 2009)

I just want to say THANK YOU to Supergirl for this wonderful thread! I've only been following your suggestions for a week, but the difference in my hair is incredible!

I decided to try Solution C first, because I needed to order a "real" clarifying shampoo, and I didn't want to wait for it to arrive before I started repairing my hair. I bought the Mizani Rose H20 Intense from Target, and I'm really impressed with it. Smells great, I love the creamy consistency, and it's done a really nice job of moisturizing my hair. I don't need to add a second moisturizer over it--I just lightly wet my hair, use the Mizani, and wake up with soft, smooth hair. 

I've also been moisturizing twice a day as she suggested. At first I thought this would be too much for my fine hair, but I stick to my light lotion moisturizer (Afroveda Miss Bhree) and my hair feels great.

The no-poo regime is working out really well for me so far. I'm co-washing every 3 days (might increase to every other day if I feel I need it), and my hair has been holding on to the moisture really well. Previously, I was washing every four days, alternating shampoo and co-wash, but this method is doing a much better job of keeping my hair hydrated. Thanks again, Supergirl...this information is changing my relationship with my hair!


----------



## longhairlover (Sep 4, 2009)

even though I use heat at times that's not my problem, it's my thyroid, I think alot of the times we have underlying issues that may affect our hair at some point, I didn't know I had a thyroid issue til' the beginning of this year and it all made sense as to why my hair was acting up, I will def. try those moisturizing shampoos you noted and the regimens too.


----------



## Ms.TahNai (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks so much Supergirl!  Many of products you listed I already owned but was not knowing how to put them to use.  I just need to get one of those protein conditioners.  Your thread (the last 19 pages which I read everyone of them) has motivated me to get on track!  Also the posts of the others have been helpful.  I need to put my satin pillow case on and put some H20 in my hair before going to bed tonight!  Do you apply the H20 to the scalp all the hair to prevent the breakage.


----------



## chiconya (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Super very understandable, helpful, and well written post!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2009)

Ms.TahNai said:


> Thanks so much Supergirl! Many of products you listed I already owned but was not knowing how to put them to use. I just need to get one of those protein conditioners. Your thread (the last 19 pages which I read everyone of them) has motivated me to get on track! Also the posts of the others have been helpful. I need to put my satin pillow case on and put some H20 in my hair before going to bed tonight! Do you apply the H20 to the scalp all the hair to prevent the breakage.


 I apply it to my hair every other night. It feels so good on my 9 months old new growth hairs too.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 29, 2009)

I just think it's so important to clarify. Generally speaking, that is the first step in any treatment regimen.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay I did my moisturizing session this morning with Alba Botanica Leave In conditioner. Since my last clarifying wash was 2 weeks agao, I will be clarifying my hair this coming weekend and doing Solution B for a while. Reason being, I just took my extension braids down last weekend and is due for some much needed strengthening treatments. 

Bumping for the Newbies....


----------



## janeemat (Jan 12, 2010)

This thread is right on time for me.  Bumping for others.  Thanks Supergirl!


----------



## Desarae (Jan 12, 2010)

This is a great thread. I have this printed off and put into my binder among other threads.


----------



## tri3nity (Jan 12, 2010)

Why do you recommend no shampoo?


----------



## Strangefruittree (Mar 11, 2010)

Enchantmt said:


> Great post! I havent been having much problem with breakage but I am going to email this to my sister.
> 
> To avoid getting knocked off make sure your modem dials *70 before dialing your connection number. Calls should get a busy signal then, unless you are one of those that need to get knocked off because you need to get your calls. There are also programs you can download or subscribe to that gives you a pop up of who's calling, and you can choose to answer or stay on line w/o interrupting your connection. Call wave used to be the main one. I think Bellsouth and verizon have a product too.
> 
> The other suggestion is just to type it in notepad or word and then cut and paste. That way you have it all typed out and dont risk someone replying before you have all 3 parts up.


 
modems  this problem seems forever ago


----------



## gadgetdiva (Mar 11, 2010)

Supergirl said:


> By the way, I am cutting this post up because I still live in the "dark ages" and have dial-up internet service.  I often find myself getting knocked off the net by incoming calls.  I'd be really annoyed if I were typing this long post and got knocked off before I could finish it.
> 
> Anyway, on to C--
> 
> ...



I ran to my BSS and bought the Mizani Rose H2O and some Elasta QP leave-in H2...I love  them both...thank you thank you 
THIS helped me tremendously & INSTANTLY I might add!


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 11, 2010)

So are you a chemist? I am asking because i am looking for one to ask a question


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow this thread has resurfaced. I love it! Thanks for bumping ladies. These methods really work to stop breakage. I never dreamed I would love Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment especially since it has mineral oil in it but, I reeeaally love it. 

It leaves my hair feeling super soft and moisturized, yet strong all at the same time. It's a staple of mine now and I get it for a pretty good price here in the Bahamas.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome post, Supergirl!  Thanks and congrats on getting to WL!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 12, 2010)

I think the Mizani H20 Intense works bc of the Ceramides.  This is my staple hair product and prob the only thing I constantly repurchase.

Also both me and DH love the smell.... 

ETA: Subscribing.......


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> I think the Mizani H20 Intense works bc of the Ceramides. This is my staple hair product and prob the only thing I constantly repurchase.
> 
> Also both me and DH love the smell....
> 
> ETA: Subscribing.......


 

Yeah Lord, it really smells awesome and thanks for the tips on the ceramides. I never thought about that and no wonder I like it so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2010)

Great Product.  Wonderful Fragrance.  And the Ceramides is a Big Plus.

A little goes a long way.  Definitely.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 14, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Yeah Lord, it really smells awesome and thanks for the tips on the ceramides. I never thought about that and no wonder I like it so much.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Great Product.  Wonderful Fragrance.  And the Ceramides is a Big Plus.
> 
> A little goes a long way.  Definitely.




Aggie & IDareT'sHair

I just thought I'd let you know that I recently ran out of the H20 and my hair was breaking a bit/ dry so I made a bootleg version as follows:


1/2 Tub Elasta QP Mango Butter (new olive oil formula version)
1/2 Vial Matrix Cera Repair Hydratherapie Ceramides
1 Teaspoon Wheatgerm Oil
1/2 Teaspoon Jojoba
1/2 Teaspoon Avocado Oil
a little water to thin it out 

And boy this stuff is amazing.  It stopped the breakage in its tracks and my hair is so soft.  I do not think I will need to moisturise and seal tonight.  

 this.  I will keep this as a back-up and for my ends for when my beloved H20 runs out in future.  To be honest this works better than H20 but I love the smell of H20.

Ladies you should try this.  You will not be dissapointed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Aggie & IDareT'sHair
> 
> I just thought I'd let you know that I recently ran out of the H20 and my hair was breaking a bit/ dry so I made a bootleg version as follows:
> 
> ...


 
OOOOOOO StellaGirl, this sounds good 

Great Recipe. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 14, 2010)

^^^ You are welcome.

If you check the ingredients of the Elasta QP Mango Butter you will see they are better than the Mizani H20 (i.e. no mineral oil and only water soluble cones).  Its the Ceramides and extra oils which take the bootleg version to a whole new level....

Hope you enjoy ladies and let me know how you get on.

P.S.  - I also forgot to add that I added 1/8 - 1/4 teaspoon of silk amino acid powder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> ^^^ You are welcome.
> 
> *If you check the ingredients of the Elasta QP Mango Butter you will see they are better than the Mizani H20* (i.e. no mineral oil and only water soluble cones). Its the Ceramides and extra oils which take the bootleg version to a whole new level....
> 
> ...


 
I do have the QP Mango Butter.  Thanks StellaGirl

Terri


----------



## TaraDyan (Mar 14, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> ^^^ You are welcome.
> 
> If you check the ingredients of the Elasta QP Mango Butter you will see they are better than the Mizani H20 (i.e. no mineral oil and only water soluble cones). Its the Ceramides and extra oils which take the bootleg version to a whole new level....
> 
> ...


 
That is such an awesome bootleg recipe you shared, Stellagirl.  Thanks so much for that!!

By the way, where do you buy your wheat germ oil and silk amino acid powder?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Aggie & IDareT'sHair
> 
> I just thought I'd let you know that I recently ran out of the H20 and my hair was breaking a bit/ dry so I made a bootleg version as follows:
> 
> ...


 
This recipe sounds yummy stellagirl. This would make a great substitute moisturizer and I think I will substitute the wheatgerm oil with my beloved Alba Botanica Kukui Nut Oil which is also a ceramide-containing oil. Thanks for the recipe girl.

Ceramides are the bomb....SERIOUSLY!!!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2010)

TaraDyan said:


> That is such an awesome bootleg recipe you shared, Stellagirl. Thanks so much for that!!
> 
> By the way, where do you buy your wheat germ oil and silk amino acid powder?


 

TaraDyan, you can get a lot of the oils we use here on the board very cheaply at www.vitaglo.com. I mostly purchase the 16oz bottles of oils from this site.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 14, 2010)

TaraDyan said:


> That is such an awesome bootleg recipe you shared, Stellagirl.  Thanks so much for that!!
> 
> By the way, where do you buy your wheat germ oil and silk amino acid powder?




Hi TaraDyan

I am UK based so get my SAA from a UK vendor but I know that the US ladies get theirs from Lotioncrafters.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 15, 2010)

*Excellent information! I'm glad I found this thread, and all the others I found tonight while deep conditioning, lol*


----------



## Lisa (Jan 26, 2011)

How did I miss this THREAD!!  Well, I've found it now and that's all that matters! 

Supergirl do you have any updates for 2011? Do you still recommend the same products?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 29, 2011)

I went to Target today and bougt Mizani Rose H20 Conditioning Hairdress and Mizani H20 Intense Strenghtening Night-time Treatment. Wish me luck!!


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jan 29, 2011)

the timing of this thread is great!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 27, 2011)

NOTE:  I found the night-time treatment at Costco's this past Saturday for......$4.95!!!

Just thought I'd throw that out there...


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 27, 2011)

Lisa said:


> How did I miss this THREAD!!  Well, I've found it now and that's all that matters!
> 
> *Supergirl do you have any updates for 2011? Do you still recommend the same products?*
> 
> Thanks for your input.



Supergirl I'm dying to know too.  This thread has saved my hair on more than one occasion.  Any updates?


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 28, 2011)

Lisa
baglady215

I've done an additional ETA on post #2. Hope it helps!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 28, 2011)

Supergirl -- based on your recent ETA on 28 Feb 11: I too find that moisturizing/sealing  (m&s) 2x daily is too much for my hair and makes it too oily when things are going right. When things are out of sync with my hair, it definitely requires more m&s than 1x daily. I try to listen to my hair needs and go from there. 

Does -cones in DCers cause issues? I rarely use -cones in my daily prods but some of my DCers have 1 or 2 -cones in them.


----------



## alima (Feb 28, 2011)

I have eliminated sulfate shampoos from my regime. Are there any good clarifying or moisturizing shampoos that don't have any sulfates? I currently use come clean from kinky curly as my shampoo and I don't have a clarifying shampoo. Thanks!


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 1, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Supergirl -- based on your recent ETA on 28 Feb 11: I too find that moisturizing/sealing  (m&s) 2x daily is too much for my hair and makes it too oily when things are going right. When things are out of sync with my hair, it definitely requires more m&s than 1x daily. I try to listen to my hair needs and go from there.
> 
> Does -cones in DCers cause issues? I rarely use -cones in my daily prods but some of my DCers have 1 or 2 -cones in them.



divachyk

Cones in your conditioner--it depends on where they are in the ingredients. Also, I don't mind seeing amodimethicone in a conditioner even if it is near the top of the ingredient list. 



alima said:


> I have eliminated sulfate shampoos from my regime. Are there any good clarifying or moisturizing shampoos that don't have any sulfates? I currently use come clean from kinky curly as my shampoo and I don't have a clarifying shampoo. Thanks!



alima

I am of the mindset that a clarifying shampoo _should_ contain sulfates. But fyi, Kenra clarifying/chelating shampoo uses sodium myreth sulfate, which is about as gentle as you can go with sulfates. However, I don't really feel like this shampoo clarifies my hair well.

I have found that Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose shampoo behaves like a clarifying shampoo on my hair, and it does not contain sulfates.


----------



## alima (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks! I wanted to know because I have the keratin treatment in my hair and sulfates strip the product away. Thanks again!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 1, 2011)

Subbing....


----------



## Bnster (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh bumping - I was in another thread that linked to this one. Awesome, I think I am going to finally purchase Mizani H2O, I think I will get 2, one for me and another for my aunt. I am sure going to past these tips to my aunt along with my other suggestions.

Advice is timeless!  Supergirl


----------



## voltefaccia (Apr 25, 2011)

I AM LOVING THE ROSE H20 CONDITIONING HAIRDRESS! I decided to try the product on my trip to the BSS to get a rake comb. When I got home I read the ingredients and started to immediately regret my junkie impulses (mineral oil, petrolatum, dimethicone, methylparaben, ethylparaben) but I spent the money so I had to at least give it a try. 

My ends have been getting really dry with the weather change and I was starting to fret over breakage - little pieces, long strands, and splits. I've been using the Rose H20 for a couple days now and the difference is just flabbergasting. The breakage has decreased insanely and the softness, the softness, oh good God, the softness. It hasn't suddenly mended my splits but, in terms of breakage, the results have been very reassuring. I have not loved a product recommendation (despite it not being the overnight treatment) this much since I started using Qhemets AOHC and BRBC.

I've been a lurker since July 2010, a recent subscriber and I am so impressed with this product that I just had to come out of lurkdom and say THANK YOU!


----------



## OndoGirl (Apr 26, 2011)

voltefaccia said:


> I AM LOVING THE ROSE H20 CONDITIONING HAIRDRESS! I decided to try the product on my trip to the BSS to get a rake comb. When I got home I read the ingredients and started to immediately regret my junkie impulses (mineral oil, petrolatum, dimethicone, methylparaben, ethylparaben) but I spent the money so I had to at least give it a try.
> 
> My ends have been getting really dry with the weather change and I was starting to fret over breakage - little pieces, long strands, and splits. I've been using the Rose H20 for a couple days now and the difference is just flabbergasting. The breakage has decreased insanely and the softness, the softness, oh good God, the softness. It hasn't suddenly mended my splits but, in terms of breakage, the results have been very reassuring. I have not loved a product recommendation (despite it not being the overnight treatment) this much since I started using Qhemets AOHC and BRBC.
> 
> I've been a lurker since July 2010, a recent subscriber and I am so impressed with this product that I just had to come out of lurkdom and say THANK YOU!


  Okay I'm sold! I am turrning into a PJ thanks to this site...
Love your siggy by the way.  I am a huuuugge Tool fan! Can't wait until they come back to DC.


----------



## Mazza64 (Sep 9, 2011)

Bumping Bumping


----------



## Curlykale (Sep 9, 2011)

So, basically breakage can happen because of: buildup, no protein, no moisture, too much shampoo, too much protein or no ceramides. The deep clarifying and protein every 3 weeks avoids protein or shampoo overloads, and the frequent moisturizing and sealing with ceramides, or cowashing weekly, takes care of the rest. Makes sense to me.


----------



## NYDee (Sep 9, 2011)

Great thread.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 14, 2011)

Supergirl said:


> *Solution B:*
> 
> The moisturizing regimen is not working for you. Breaking hair needs moisture. If it's breaking, it's just saying that it's dry and too brittle to hold together. But sometimes your hair will not hold on to the moisture you're giving it. Hair can hold moisture better if it has a good supply of protein. So at this point, I would have you to clarify, follow with a moisturizing shampoo and then apply your protein conditioner. _For your moisturizing shampoo, I strongly recommend one of these: Deep Brilliance Hydration, Keracare Hydrating Detangling, or Design Essentials Moisture Retention. Why these 3? These shampoos contain an ingredient called *carboxylic acid*. From a chemistry standpoint, a carboxylic acid group is able to readily bind to amino acids. What does that mean for your hair? That means that the carboxylic acid is going to help your hair to better bind the protein. (because proteins are made of amino acids). I hope it makes sense, but even if it doesn't--just trust a sista on this one. _I'm going to strongly recommend one of the following for your protein treatment that will follow your moisturizing shampoo:
> 
> ...


 
Carboxylic Acids are just organic acids. The term is extremely general. Under this umbrella are Acidic Acid, Lenoic Acid, etc. Coconut oil, Apple Cider Vinegar and Rancid animal fats all fit the bill as being carboxylic acids. This is why people like to rinse their hair with beer and ACV. 

http://chemed.chem.wisc.edu/chempaths/GenChem-Textbook/Carboxylic-Acids-924.html

It's one of those carboxylic acids. So when people are adding Coconut oil to their relaxer, they're causing decarboxylation between the caustic soda (Lye or whatever else) and the carboxylic acid (Coconut Oil or whatever else) which forms primary amines.

http://books.google.com/books?id=Ow...decarboxylation soda lime coconut oil&f=false

You have just created an amino acid in your hair strand.

I never woulda did all this research if you hadn't posted this. THANKS!!
Confirms what I wrote in this thread...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=463686


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 8, 2013)

Bumping this old goodie! It may help someone.


----------



## sckri23 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for bumping cause I really do need this

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 10, 2013)

Bumping for LexiDior


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 4, 2013)

Supergirl, do you still recommend the following "deep" protein treatments?

**Joico K-Pak* (don't use generic, it's not nearly as good)
*Motions Moisture Silk Protein OR CPR
**Ultra Sheen Duo Tex*
*Dudley Cream Protein 
*Regis Protein Boost 

I'm especially curious about the bolded.  Beauty Brands is having their liter sale and I want to know if the Joico K-Pak Reconstructor is still highly recommended, so I can pick some up the next time on that side of town.

The Duotex seems like it's hard to get a hold of, but I found some on Texas Beauty Supply for less than $5 w/shipping it comes to a little over $11.  I curious about the bolded, because everyone views their fragrance as favorable.  I'm sensitive to yucky overbearing stinky smells.  Smelled Aphogee in Sally's one day and nearly died!

This thread was started almost seven years ago in ten days.  Do you have updated "deep" protein treatment recommendations?

TIA

P.S. I only have two more uses of my beloved New Era Hair Reconstructor, which should get me through the end of the year, doing one deep treatment per business quarter.  I'm in mourning.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes MileHighDiva

I still believe those to be quality, effective products.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 4, 2013)

Supergirl, so you have updated "deep" treatment recommendations?


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 4, 2013)

What about the clarifying Shampoo recommendations??? any updated advice?


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 6, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Supergirl, so you have updated "deep" treatment recommendations?



No, not really. As long as those formulations haven't changed, they're still good.


----------



## melissa-bee (Apr 30, 2014)

Good thread. Need to read later


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

I needed this thread last fall  Just goes to show everything you need is probably somewhere on this board.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (May 1, 2014)

I'm going to try this and see if my hair improves but some of the ingredients in the suggested products have changed


----------



## cocosweet (May 19, 2014)

Alright. I'm going for Solution B.

I've got:


VO5 clarifying shampoo
Alaffia Everyday Shea Moisturizing Shampoo
Motions CPR
World of Curls Curl Activator that I mixed JBCO and Infusium 23 into several months ago.
Manetabolism vitamins will become part of my reggie as of 6/1.
Let's do this!


----------



## LiftedUp (Apr 1, 2017)

This thread saved my hair is 2010 and here I am using this product again


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 1, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy 

Here you go. This thread has also saved me. Before I was a member too.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 1, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> Here you go. This thread has also saved me. Before I was a member too.



Thank you, lady! 

I subscribed to watching it and will read through it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for the bump. I really have to go back through this thread again.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2017)

I have all the products listed including the Mizani H20 Night Cream so I'll start this regimen again.


----------



## Destiny9109 (Apr 19, 2017)

Bumping


----------



## AmethystLily (Apr 24, 2017)

This thread deserves to be a sticky!
ETA: Never mind. I found the old thread that discussed old stickies and why they cluttered up the site until some were cleared out.

But I'm still happy somebody bumped this thread. The advice here is wonderful!


----------

